# KFC is now selling plant-based 'Beyond Chicken'



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

A "Kentucky Fried Miracle."   In Atlanta, they sold out of nuggets and boneless wings.
KFC's stunning sell-out is indicative of a cultural shift toward accepting these plant-based meats. 

I feel more apt to try Beyond Chicken, than Beyond Beef.

https://www.treehugger.com/green-food/kfc-sold-out-beyond-fried-chicken-trial-day.html


----------



## Trade (Sep 11, 2019)

I consider that to be a sacrilege of the highest order!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

Trade said:


> I consider that to be a sacrilege of the highest order!


Would you taste it, @Trade ?

The other day on some news channel, I saw the aftermath of an accident involving a truck load of raw chickens. They were all over the road and cars were running over them. The scene was revolting as well as sad. That's why I say I would try it. I haven't gotten over that scene yet.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Sep 11, 2019)

I hope this doesn't lead to actual meat becoming scarce or faux meats becoming so prevalent you don't know what you are actually eating.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 11, 2019)

I'll try it just outa curiosity

I luv chikin

Especially if it's slathered in

11 Spices – Mix With 2 Cups White Fl.


2⁄3 Ts Salt
1⁄2 Ts Thyme
1⁄2 Ts Basil
1⁄3 Ts Oregano
1 Ts Celery salt
1 Ts Black pepper
1 Ts Dried mustard
4 Ts Paprika
2 Ts Garlic salt
1 Ts Ground ginger
3 Ts White pepper


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2019)

There's a saying that if slaughterhouses had glass walls we'd all be vegetarians.  The little bit of video I've seen would seem to bear that out. 

I don't miss chicken nuggets (weird little fat balls) or wings (not much different).


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 11, 2019)

People are becoming more aware of the suffering of factory farmed animals, and the suffering of animals, in general. Go ahead and watch any videos on the subject of factory farming and slaughter houses, and then tuck into a meal of dead animal flesh. If you're cool with that, oh well.

I am encouraged by the dietary choices of younger folks in my town, and I hope that someday the only animals kept on farms and ranches will be there for the education of the public.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> dead animal flesh


Preferred over live animal flesh

(teasin' ya, TG)


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 11, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Preferred over live animal flesh
> 
> (teasin' ya, TG)


No problem, G. The "dead" is included for emphasis and gross-out factor.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 11, 2019)

The product is chock full of gluten, so that's a no go for me.    And you still have to consider the crap oils they use for frying.

I've tried some really good meatless substitutes and have made some of my own from scratch that were really good.  Actually prefer Ikea's veggie meatballs over the traditional. But I do love the real thing as well, though I've never been one to have to have meat every meal or even every day.    When I do chose meats these days, I've made the move to mostly organic, pasture-raised meats.   My beef is locally sourced and humanely killed.   Still looking for a local source for free range chicken.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm good with plant-based meat substitutes but I'm not ready to sink my teeth into test-tube meat.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

I agree, @Aunt Bea .


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> The product is chock full of gluten, so that's a no go for me.    And you still have to consider the crap oils they use for frying.
> 
> I've tried some really good meatless substitutes and have made some of my own from scratch that were really good.  Actually prefer Ikea's veggie meatballs over the traditional. But I do love the real thing as well, though I've never been one to have to have meat every meal or even every day.    When I do chose meats these days, I've made the move to mostly organic, pasture-raised meats.   My beef is locally sourced and humanely killed.   Still looking for a local source for free range chicken.


Agree about IKEA's veggie meatballs.  They're quite good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2019)

I have had plant based chikn before that is not poultry that is.  I have liked it.  Don't think I'll be heading to KFC for it, though.


----------



## Trade (Sep 11, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The other day on some news channel, I saw the aftermath of an accident involving a truck load of raw chickens. They were all over the road and cars were running over them. The scene was revolting as well as sad. That's why I say I would try it. I haven't gotten over that scene yet.



That reminds me of a song.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 11, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> The product is chock full of gluten, so that's a no go for me.    And you still have to consider the crap oils they use for frying.
> 
> I've tried some really good meatless substitutes and have made some of my own from scratch that were really good.  Actually prefer Ikea's veggie meatballs over the traditional. But I do love the real thing as well, though I've never been one to have to have meat every meal or even every day.    When I do chose meats these days, I've made the move to mostly organic, pasture-raised meats.   My beef is locally sourced and humanely killed.   Still looking for a local source for free range chicken.



"Humanely killed?" Ah, let us meditate on the meaning of "oxymoron," shall we? 

"Hi, cow! Aren't you a good looking gal! Don't be concerned about the nice man coming up behind you with that captive bolt gun. He means you no harm, at all. Good cow, nice cow....."


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2019)

Trade said:


> That reminds me of a song.


Weirdest song I ever heard,


----------



## norman (Sep 11, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> "Humanely killed?" Ah, let us meditate on the meaning of "oxymoron," shall we?
> 
> "Hi, cow! Aren't you a good looking gal! Don't be concerned about the nice man coming up behind you with that captive bolt gun. He means you no harm, at all. Good cow, nice cow....."


In the old days they *SMACKED *them in the head with a sledge hammer.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2019)

Most people don't want to know where and how animals live, die, and are slaughtered. Factory farming is a pretty horrific process from the moment of an animal's birth until its parts appear in sanitized packages in the grocer's meat case.  Dairy farms aren't any better.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> "Humanely killed?" Ah, let us meditate on the meaning of "oxymoron," shall we?
> 
> "Hi, cow! Aren't you a good looking gal! Don't be concerned about the nice man coming up behind you with that captive bolt gun. He means you no harm, at all. Good cow, nice cow....."



Yep.  That's the point.  They aren't concerned.

And my favorite humanely killed meat is the venison my family members kill.   They only take clean shots and are excellent shots, so one brings the deer down and it never knew what hit it.  After they get it back to the shop and hung from a pulley, I help from the skinning to the final wrapping in butcher paper for the freezer.   I went through a deer dissecting phase in high school, esp fascinated by the eyeballs ...went on to major in biology for undergrad.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 12, 2019)

I think that mankind was originally designed not to eat animal foods, but even when people did start killing animals to eat, it used to be done in as humane a fashion as killling something can be done. A deer that is shot by a hunter and falls over dead goes through a whole lot less trauma than what cattle go through at a slaughterhouse, but many activists want hunters to stop killing animals and buy their meat from a store “where no animal was harmed”.   It seems crazy, but many kids have never seen a cow and don’t know that is where milk comes from, or have only the vaguest idea. 

I am not against having meat substitutes, but I seriously doubt that many people who care enough about eating only a plant-based diet are going to think that KFC is the place to eat healthy.   And is it fried in the same grease as the chicken is fried ? If so, how is that any  better, even if it is not actual chicken ? 

I really like a black bean burger, and I like it because I enjoy the taste of the bean burger, not because it is not real hamburger.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

The Tofu Turkey


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 12, 2019)

I make my own tofu turkeys. Any carnivores who've tried them have gone on to eat seconds and, sometimes, thirds!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I make my own tofu turkeys. Any carnivores who've tried them have gone on to eat seconds and, sometimes, thirds!


I believe you.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 12, 2019)

Plant based foods are much more delicious and satisfying than many people imagine.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 12, 2019)

I like both hamburgers and veggie burgers, I also enjoy chicken and steak. I do not want someone placing funky chemicals in my food.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Plant based foods are much more delicious and satisfying than many people imagine.


That's true, SS.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 12, 2019)

I like a good mix, nice fresh veggies right out of the garden and None Factory Grown meat. I am lucky to live close to some decent farms.
As for KFC last  time in one of those, I took one bite, spit it out and squeezed 2 -3 table spoons of oil out of a chicken leg..
Now have gotten past the burning of water and can cook up some good chicken.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 12, 2019)

The key to great tofu turkeys is all about how you cook them.  Prep is fairly simple:  Mash a few pounds of tofu, or more if you're serving a bunch of folks.  Line a colander with cheesecloth, leaving enough on the outside to fold over the complete open side, put in tofu, fold the cheesecloth over it, put a weight on top, let tofu drain for a few hours.  Scoop out inside of tofu to leave about an inch, all the way around.  Put in your favorite stuffing, put the tofu back in, to sit on top of the stuffing, again, about an inch thick.  Put the weight back on. Let it sit another half hour.  Tricky part:  Fold back the cheesecloth, put your cooking platter, a sprayed, inverted deep dish pizza pan, on top of the colander, ideally right on the tofu, turn everything over.  If you've done everything right, you're now looking at a dome sitting on the overturned pizza pan.  Remove the cheesecloth. Take a mix of toasted sesame oil and low salt soy sauce, and baste the bird, thoroughly.  Put the bird and pan on top of a larger flat pizza pan so the oil and soy sauce mixture can't drip all over your oven.  Cover with foil, and bake for an hour, at around 425.  Remove foil, bake another hour, basting every ten minutes, or so, to brown the bird.  Keep an eye on it.  If the base starts looking like it's wanting to burn, then remove the bird, it's done.  Use a metal pizza peel to transfer the bird to your serving platter.  Garnish, as appropriate.  Serve with your favorite gravy and fixins'.  Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> The key to great tofu turkeys is all about how you cook them.  Prep is fairly simple:  Mash a few pounds of tofu, or more if you're serving a bunch of folks.  Line a colander with cheesecloth, leaving enough on the outside to fold over the complete open side, put in tofu, fold the cheesecloth over it, put a weight on top, let tofu drain for a few hours.  Scoop out inside of tofu to leave about an inch, all the way around.  Put in your favorite stuffing, put the tofu back in, to sit on top of the stuffing, again, about an inch thick.  Put the weight back on. Let it sit another half hour.  Tricky part:  Fold back the cheesecloth, put your cooking platter, a sprayed, inverted deep dish pizza pan, on top of the colander, ideally right on the tofu, turn everything over.  If you've done everything right, you're now looking at a dome sitting on the overturned pizza pan.  Remove the cheesecloth. Take a mix of toasted sesame oil and low salt soy sauce, and baste the bird, thoroughly.  Put the bird and pan on top of a larger flat pizza pan so the oil and soy sauce mixture can't drip all over your oven.  Cover with foil, and bake for an hour, at around 425.  Remove foil, bake another hour, basting every ten minutes, or so, to brown the bird.  Keep an eye on it.  If the base starts looking like it's wanting to burn, then remove the bird, it's done.  Use a metal pizza peel to transfer the bird to your serving platter.  Garnish, as appropriate.  Serve with your favorite gravy and fixins'.  Enjoy!


Are you sure 425 for 2 hours? That's a hot oven for so long a time. With a nicely seasoned stuffing, it should be good. Tofu has no flavor itself (that I can discern), so all the seasoning would made it taste good.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Are you sure 425 for 2 hours? That's a hot oven for so long a time. With a nicely seasoned stuffing, it should be good. Tofu has no flavor itself (that I can discern), so all the seasoning would made it taste good.


Yeah, the foil keeps it from burning, that first hour.  The second hour, you need to keep an eye on it, as I mentioned.  I've always had great results, but I probably don't give it the full second hour.  Some online recipes call for a 325 oven, some 400, etc.  As for taste, remember, you're basting it with tasty oil and soy sauce.  That flavors the tofu, along with the stuffing.  Online, you can find other basting ideas.


----------



## norman (Sep 12, 2019)

Okay so we have fake meat, fake chicken meat and the world population will reach 19 billion by 2050 or sooner and the world production of food may not feed the population.  Maybe fake food is the answer, but a humane way to kill animals is a pipe dream.  A movie made in 1973 covers what could take place when over population, pollution, food shortage...Go to YouTube and type in ''Soylent Green,  movie.  A real downer, but it makes you think..  Seems the world is a snowball going down the hill and is just getting larger and larger and will sooner than later will .......


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2019)

Tofu turkeys.
Ok


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2019)

norman said:


> Okay so we have fake meat, fake chicken meat and the world population will reach 19 billion by 2050 or sooner and the world production of food may not feed the population.  Maybe fake food is the answer, but a humane way to kill animals is a pipe dream.  A movie made in 1973 covers what could take place when over population, pollution, food shortage...Go to YouTube and type in ''Soylent Green,  movie.  A real downer, but it makes you think..  Seems the world is a snowball going down the hill and is just getting larger and larger and will sooner than later will .......


I'll never forget that movie.!


----------



## terry123 (Sep 13, 2019)

I don't eat much meat but want the real thing when I do.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 13, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Tofu turkeys.
> Ok


It's called Tofurkey. I have a neice that brings this on Thanksgiving as she is vegetarian. I don't care for it, but some others like it.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 13, 2019)

terry123 said:


> I don't eat much meat but want the real thing when I do.


Ditto!


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 13, 2019)

I like veggie burgers and eat them more than I eat real hamburgers

I’m not a vegetarian but the only meat I do eat is chicken....and that’s the only thing I’ve not tried yet....the fake chicken nuggets or chicken patties.

I’m not saying I never eat a real hamburger or steak but it’s very rare...usually only when I’m visiting 
My daughter or son.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> The key to great tofu turkeys is all about how you cook them.  Prep is fairly simple:  Mash a few pounds of tofu, or more if you're serving a bunch of folks.  Line a colander with cheesecloth, leaving enough on the outside to fold over the complete open side, put in tofu, fold the cheesecloth over it, put a weight on top, let tofu drain for a few hours.  Scoop out inside of tofu to leave about an inch, all the way around.  Put in your favorite stuffing, put the tofu back in, to sit on top of the stuffing, again, about an inch thick.  Put the weight back on. Let it sit another half hour.  Tricky part:  Fold back the cheesecloth, put your cooking platter, a sprayed, inverted deep dish pizza pan, on top of the colander, ideally right on the tofu, turn everything over.  If you've done everything right, you're now looking at a dome sitting on the overturned pizza pan.  Remove the cheesecloth. Take a mix of toasted sesame oil and low salt soy sauce, and baste the bird, thoroughly.  Put the bird and pan on top of a larger flat pizza pan so the oil and soy sauce mixture can't drip all over your oven.  Cover with foil, and bake for an hour, at around 425.  Remove foil, bake another hour, basting every ten minutes, or so, to brown the bird.  Keep an eye on it.  If the base starts looking like it's wanting to burn, then remove the bird, it's done.  Use a metal pizza peel to transfer the bird to your serving platter.  Garnish, as appropriate.  Serve with your favorite gravy and fixins'.  Enjoy!



Thanks for this, Treeguy. I'll give it a whirl this Thanksgiving!   

Last night we met (vegan) son & DIL for dinner at a new restaurant. The food was fabulous! Bonus? While complimenting the waitress of the food, particularly the cheeses, the waitress explained that the chef makes the cashew cream in house, but purchases the non-dairy cheeses. Kite Hill and Miyoki's. I'm going to be in Follow Your Heart's cafe/vegan store today and will pick some of these up. Will let you know. 

Getting back to "fake meat" for a minute. last night the four of us were talking about this very subject. We agreed that virtually all the long-term vegetarians and vegans we know are not interested in reintroducing foods that taste or look like meat. Sure, Impossible Burgers, etc., are cool options for every now and then, but our palates have changed to the point where we truly prefer plant based foods.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 13, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> It's called Tofurkey. I have a neice that brings this on Thanksgiving as she is vegetarian. I don't care for it, but some others like it.


That's a factory produced product. It's on the rubbery side. My tofu turkey is tender and juicy.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2019)

I find tofurky completely inedible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 13, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I find tofurky completely inedible.


Me too, please pass the stuffing!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 13, 2019)

Robot vacuum cleaners, self driving cars, talking refrigerators, robot pets, talking boxes that answer sitting our coffee tables answering all of our life's questions, nonmeat meat, watching TV at the gas pump.  Ugh, it is wearing me down.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 13, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> I like veggie burgers and eat them more than I eat real hamburgers.   I’m not a vegetarian but the only meat I do eat is chicken.....
> I’m not saying I never eat a real hamburger or steak but it’s very rare...usually only when I’m visiting....


Wife and I are like yourself. However, instead of chicken, we primarily have turkey (burgers or ground) and veggie burgers. And yes, we go over to family/friends who are cooking, we'll eat 'real' meat, whatever they're having. We've never ordered a steak, and I have never cooked a steak. I've not had a steak for probably close to 40 years. Never had it growing up --- parents could not afford that.  I've tried prime rib that so many people rave about --- it was disgusting and still moving.


----------



## norman (Sep 13, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Robot vacuum cleaners, self driving cars, talking refrigerators, robot pets, talking boxes that answer sitting our coffee tables answering all of our life's questions, nonmeat meat, watching TV at the gas pump.  Ugh, it is wearing me down.


My talking computer is far out..    Many new items are for those who have more money than common sense. I am so far behind the times that if the world stopped I still would never catch up.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 13, 2019)

norman said:


> My talking computer is far out..  Many new items are for those who have more money than common sense. I am so far behind the times that if the world stopped I still would never catch up.


I don't have a smart phone. I don't have Alexa. I refuse to have any appliance connected to the web (but it's moot, not having a smart phone). I've never used an ATM (that will change with all the foreign travel). 
   I'll never catch up either (and I was IT in a former life). So, there are at least two of us (well, 3, with wife). And we still write letters too!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 13, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I don't have a smart phone. I don't have Alexa. I refuse to have any appliance connected to the web (but it's moot, not having a smart phone). I've never used an ATM (that will change with all the foreign travel).
> I'll never catch up either (and I was IT in a former life). So, there are at least two of us (well, 3, with wife). And we still write letters too!



You were IT and never used an ATM? Why in the world not? 

I'm happy to be fairly current with technology and embrace the devices that make my life a little easier. No need for everything new - no talking fridges, or Alexa controlled electronics for me, at least not yet. 

It's nice to know what's out there. For instance, when and if I can no longer clean my floors I'd rather pay once for a robot cleaner than incur ongoing bills for a house keeper. Or even worse, watch dust bunnies multiply in the corners. 

One thing I've learned in this life is to never say never.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 15, 2019)

As far as vehicles go I buy work trucks only so I don't pay for things heated seats, heated steering wheels and every type of computer generated junk. I add my own features which is also much cheaper than it would cost for them through a dealer.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 15, 2019)

I'd love to try it but am so afraid of added gluten. I have celiac disease and if not properly labeled it would do me in.


----------

